# Morte de pássaros por todo o mundo



## Pixie (7 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Alguém tem teorias?!
Doença? Stress?! Haarp?


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

Campo magnético terrestre!  tou a brincar..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

Paulo H disse:


> Campo magnético terrestre!  tou a brincar..



E porque não...? As especies mortas são muito sensiveis a esse tipo de fenemeno... ultimamente temos recebido muita energia de vento Solar... 
Mas é muito especulativo isto que estou a dizer...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

Encontrei também esta noticia na net...
Mas que não fala nos peixes mortos tambem, e esses duvido que tenham chocado com as casas... hehehe

Esclarecida a morte das aves nos EUA

Especialistas revelam que não há nada de sobrenatural na causa da morte das cerca de cinco mil aves que caíram dos céus na noite de passagem de ano, no Arkansas, EUA.

Ornitólogos norte-americanos explicaram que a morte de milhares de aves na noite de ano novo resultou do choque com as casas, ao fugirem das árvores assustados, em voo baixo, devido ao fogo de artifício.

Os ornitólogos - citados pelo jornal El Mundo - garantiram que o ocorrido nada tem de paranormal. Bem pelo contrário, tem uma explicação bem plausível. Segundo explicaram, este tipo de acidentes mortais de debandadas de aves ocorrem por todo o mundo.

Na sua origem, estão fenómenos naturais, como os meteorológicos, ou causas da actividade humana, como parece ter sido o caso, que perturbam os animais e os conduzem a situações de perigo.

No que se refere ao Arkansas, as cerca de 3000 aves, na sua maioria turpiais e estorninhos, de pequeno porte, foram contra edifícios, carros e outras estruturas da cidade ao serem espantados pelos fogos de artifício de celebração do ano nova.

Os cientistas expllicaram que são aves que não voam à noite e dormem abrigadas, em grupo. Além do mais, as condições climatéricas naquela noite eram más, com fraca visibilidade e muito vento. Assim, assustados, os pássaros fugiram desnorteados e em voo baixo, o que os levou contra as edificações.

Fonte:
JN
http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1751256


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Simplesmente agora sempre que morrer um bando de pássaros irá ser divulgado, ficando nós com noção que isto está a acontecer em muito mais quantidade que no passado. Isto é como a história do tsunami de 2004, antes de 2004 mal se falava de tsunamis ou perigo de eventualmente ocorrer um após o sismo, agora cada vez que há um sismo parece que há um fervilhar para que possa ocorrer a qualquer momento. Mas quem fala de tsunamis fala do terrorismo ou alguém morrer de gripe, são coisas que sempre aconteceram mas nunca houve casos que despertassem tanto a atenção e que os restantes que ocorriam, sendo em menor escala, não lhes era prestada tanta importância.

A informação hoje em dia é uma bola de neve.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Simplesmente agora sempre que morrer um bando de pássaros irá ser divulgado, ficando nós com noção que isto está a acontecer em muito mais quantidade que no passado. Isto é como a história do tsunami de 2004, antes de 2004 mal se falava de tsunamis ou perigo de eventualmente ocorrer um após o sismo, agora cada vez que há um sismo parece que há um fervilhar para que possa ocorrer a qualquer momento. Mas quem fala de tsunamis fala do terrorismo ou alguém morrer de gripe, são coisas que sempre aconteceram mas nunca houve casos que despertassem tanto a atenção e que os restantes que ocorriam sendo em menor escala não lhes era prestada tanta importância.
> 
> A informação hoje em dia é um bola de neve.



Isso sim é uma grande verdade Mário!!
O acontecimento de algo que é noticiado pela comunicação social como se fosse muito raro e que realmente não o é, faz muito com que sempre que aconteça a partir dessa data como se fosse o fim do mundo, parecem abutres a espera da morte!!


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2011 às 00:38)

O que aconteceu nos estados unidos foi explicado dessa forma, medo do fogo de artifício.. (duvido muito)! O problema é que o fenómeno se repetiu 2 ou 3 dias depois na rússia, desta vez com corvos e gralhas, sem fogo de artifício!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 00:45)

Paulo H disse:


> O que aconteceu nos estados unidos foi explicado dessa forma, medo do fogo de artifício.. (duvido muito)! O problema é que o fenómeno se repetiu 2 ou 3 dias depois na rússia, desta vez com corvos e gralhas, sem fogo de artifício!



Ora cá esta o motivo por eu ter dito que duvidava quando postei a notícia. Mesmo se seja pelo magnetismo já mais isso seria revelado à comunicação mundial, isso provocaria pânico... a nível Mundial. Para mim, dito por pensamento lógico e dada a sensibilidade desses animais nesse aspecto ou magnetismo ou forças gravíticas... Já para não falar dos peixes também. Dando mais hipóteses à primeira. Mas... Ser ou não ser... Eis a questão...


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2011 às 00:49)

Devo corrigir o que escrevi: onde disse corvos e gralhas na rússia, foram bandos de aves da família dos corvos em Gotemburgo na Suécia! Aí estão à espera dos resultados das autópsias. Nos estados unidos nada mais adiantaram..


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2011 às 00:56)

Estranho no meio disto tudo ainda ninguém ter referido a gripe das aves.

Não poderá ser frio excessivo ? ou até mesmo calor.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2011 às 01:02)

Ontem caíram do céu centenas de rolas numa localidade italiana. Ninguém sabe a origem das mortes. E também tem havido a morte de caranguejos e peixes em diferentes partes do mundo. 

É um presságio


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 01:03)

Nos videos do magnetismo desses dias nada de anormal se passou... 
http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie.html

Mas em pleno vou morte por frio ou calor?! Só se repentino e em grandes altitudes... como entrada numa cortina de ar com grande diferença adiabátia... mas isso acho ainda mais estranho...


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2011 às 01:05)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Nos videos do magnetismo desses dias nada de anormal se passou...
> http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie.html
> 
> Mas em pleno vou morte por frio ou calor?! Só se repentino e em grandes altitudes... como entrada numa cortina de ar com grande diferença adiabátia... mas isso acho ainda mais estranho...



E como explicas a morte de centenas ou milhares de caranguejos e de peixes em diferentes partes do mundo que ocorreram nos últimos dias? Não se tratam de fenómenos localizados, mas sim dispersos por diferentes partes do planeta.

É um presságio.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2011 às 01:05)

frederico disse:


> É um presságio



Vamos chamar um criador de piriquitos pra fazer a missa do juízo final ?


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2011 às 01:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos chamar um criador de piriquitos pra fazer a missa do juízo final ?





Os deuses estão a anunciar o fim do euro nos próximos 2 a 3 anos, just that


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 01:10)

frederico disse:


> E como explicas a morte de centenas ou milhares de caranguejos e de peixes em diferentes partes do mundo que ocorreram nos últimos dias? Não se tratam de fenómenos localizados, mas sim dispersos por diferentes partes do planeta.
> 
> É um presságio.



Tal como eu referi nas primeiras citações os peixes... e disse que achava estranho se fosse temperatura. Isso só vem revogar ainda mais a hipótesse!!!


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2011 às 01:11)

Mortes significativas de aves ou peixes não são tão incomuns como se pensa, segundo disse há dias um cientista do USGS nos EUA, instituição que há mais tempo regista de forma sistemática este tipo de eventos. 

*Mass bird, fish deaths occur regularly* 
http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/01/07/1963553/mass-bird-fish-deaths-occur-regularly.html

Umas vezes causas conhecidas, doenças, poluição, tempo, envenenamento, desorientação, etc, outras misteriosas e desconhecidas. Se este das aves foi estranho e bizarro, os peixes nem sei porque meteram ao barulho com tanto destaque, morte de peixes acontecem em Portugal com alguma regularidade todos os anos.


Depois entra aqui outro fenómeno, este social, totalmente previsível. 
Quando tudo isto começou eu numa conversa com algumas pessoas referi que iriam começar a aparecer casos destes em todo o mundo nos próximos dias ou  semanas. E assim foi.

É sempre assim, tem a ver com a enorme mediatização e da sociedade cada vez mais global e conectada em que vivemos. Eventos que sucedem com relativa regularidade em algum local do mundo passam a maioria das vezes despercebidos fora de determinada local, região ou país. Mas quando sucede algo um pouco mais estranho que seja fortemente mediatizado, sobretudo nos EUA ou alguns países da Europa, etc, todos os outros eventos similares dispersos e isolados pelo mundo sofrem de um efeito mediático por arrasto e são  relacionados com o evento original mesmo que não exista qualquer relação entre eles. 

Se há um terramoto muito mediático e alguém o relacionou com comportamento estranho de rãs, todo e qualquer comportamento estranho de animais noutra parte do mundo acaba também por ser mediatizado e relacionado. Todos os dias há erupções vulcânicas em todo o mundo, mas se um vulcão afectar a Europa, o mundo todo fica meses a falar de vulcões. Se for num qualquer país fora do 1º mundo, pouco se liga, a não ser que suceda uma tragédia gigante, tipo o tsunami de 2004.

Sobre as causas da morte, não faço ideia, mas tenho quase a certeza que todos os casos foram diferentes e não estão relacionados. O fogo de artificio não me convenceu muito também. Em muitos casos consegue-se apurar a causa, noutros fica para sempre o mistério. Nestas coisas de animais, nos eventos mais estranhos sem causas evidentes, acho que ninguém pode garantir que foi isto ou aquilo, apenas especular hipóteses.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2011 às 01:11)

Ao menos morrem e não nos atacam, alguém se lembra disto?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 01:16)

Vince disse:


> Mortes significativas de aves ou peixes não são tão incomuns como se pensa, segundo disse há dias um cientista do USGS nos EUA, instituição que há mais tempo regista de forma sistemática este tipo de eventos.
> 
> *Mass bird, fish deaths occur regularly*
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/01/07/1963553/mass-bird-fish-deaths-occur-regularly.html
> ...



Exactamente. E é mesmo isso que estamos a fazer... Especular hipóteses!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2011 às 01:17)

frederico disse:


> Ao menos morrem e não nos atacam, alguém se lembra disto?



Um clássico, desconhecia a versão a cores, a tvi não tardará a passar o filme.

Voltando a assuntos mais sérios, todos os anos morrem baleias dando à costa e nos últimos tempos até grandes quantidades de abelhas têm desaparecido e morrido do dia pra noite, isto são coisas naturais, nada de apocalíptico.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 02:16)

*La misteriosa epidemia por la que las aves caen del cielo, ahora en Italia:*



Unas 400 palomas han sido encontradas muertas este viernes en una de las carreteras de la localidad de Faenza, en la provincia de Ravenna, al norte de Italia.

*Por cá:*



*GOOGLE MAPS (Mass Animal Deaths - Created on Jan 5):*

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&oe=UTF8&msa=0&msid=201817256339889828327.0004991bca25af104a22b

Acho delirante associar esta mortalidade de animais a uma determinada data ou profecia, já que parece que estão sempre a acontecer um pouco por todo o mundo (vejam link acima); dá-me a impressão que só agora é que a comunicação social começou a interessar-se pelo fenómeno …


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Jan 2011 às 10:55)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E porque não...? As especies mortas são muito sensiveis a esse tipo de fenemeno... ultimamente temos recebido muita energia de vento Solar...
> Mas é muito especulativo isto que estou a dizer...



Parece-me também que sim.
Ontem um fenomeno estranho aconteceu ao final da tarde.
O dia costuma escurecer por volta das 17h (nesta época), o que só aconteceu uma hora depois

Muitos amigos meus também de Leiria relataram também o mesmo fenómeno

Estranho....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 11:04)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parece-me também que sim.
> Ontem um fenomeno estranho aconteceu ao final da tarde.
> O dia costuma escurecer por volta das 17h (nesta época), o que só aconteceu uma hora depois
> 
> ...



Disso não sei... Nem reparei nesse fenomeno cá em Évora....
Posso é dizer que a hora do Pôr-do-Sol de ontem foi ás 17:33 e aos 242º (WSW).
Não sei se pode ter tido alguma influência com a presença de nuvens altas que tenham recebido luz solar durante mais tempo. Mas isso não sei mesmo... Só vendo


----------



## DRC (8 Jan 2011 às 15:36)

Súbita queda da temperatura da água pode explicar caso
*
EUA: Dois milhões de peixes aparecem mortos*

Sucedem-se os episódios de mortes de animais em massa. Depois da chuva de pássaros nos EUA e na Suécia e de peixes no Brasil, foi a vez do estado norte-americano de Maryland, assistir a um fenómeno semelhante. Dois milhões de peixes apareceram mortos quinta-feira na Baía de Chesapeake. 

O Departamento estatal do Ambiente está a investigar as causas que originaram o estranho fenómeno e a hipótese mais plausível parece ser a súbita queda da temperatura da água, que terá causado stress nos milhões de peixes.

“A causa parece ter sido a rápida descida de temperatura combinada com uma enorme população de peixes jovens”, explicou Jay Apperson, do Departamento estatal do Ambiente.

As autoridades norte-americanas têm já em mãos a investigação à ‘chuva’ de pássaros que se verificou no Arkansas, com cerca de cem mil aves a morrerem sem qualquer causa aparente. Também na Suécia, 50 gralhas caíram numa rua de Falkoping. O fogo-de-artifício da passagem-de-ano serviu para explicar estes fenómenos, mas se ajusta à morte em massa de peixes, que também já se verificou no Brasil.

Retirado de CM online: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/eua-dois-milhoes-de-peixes-aparecem-mortos


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jan 2011 às 13:50)

Aqui no japao teve um ano nao lembro direito qual que no mar de okhostk (se e assim que se escreve ) morreu um monte de peixes  coincidindo com um grande terremoto no mar, mais depois foram averiguados os fatos e constataram que a temperatura do mar tinha caido varios graus em pouco menos de 2 3 dias. Ai ficou aquela duvida sera coincidencia ?


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2011 às 15:43)

cubensis disse:


> Aqui no japao teve um ano nao lembro direito qual que no mar de okhostk (se e assim que se escreve ) morreu um monte de peixes  coincidindo com um grande terremoto no mar, mais depois foram averiguados os fatos e constataram que a temperatura do mar tinha caido varios graus em pouco menos de 2 3 dias. Ai ficou aquela duvida sera coincidencia ?



Este ano em regiões dos USA, hpuve grande mortandade de peixes devido a anomalias de SST de -4/-5º.

Tambem é de notar que as mortes de Aves ou Peixes deram-se em regiões com grandes anomalias negativas de tempertura em Nov-Dez!
Portanto..o frio aliado, talvez, á falta de alimento, ou ainda á falta de engorda no Verão, parecem-me explicações mais plausiveis que a contaminação por poluentes...dada a enorme e ao mesmo tempo bastante fragmentada pelo hemisferio, zona de catastrofe


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2011 às 15:03)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parece-me também que sim.
> Ontem um fenomeno estranho aconteceu ao final da tarde.
> O dia costuma escurecer por volta das 17h (nesta época), o que só aconteceu uma hora depois
> 
> ...



Ontem à tarde saí de casa e também reparei nisso. E ainda nem no Inverno entrámos oficialmente.  

Comentei isso com amigos meus também. Mas não vou estar aqui a afirmar mais nada, pois já sei que _é melhor ficar cada macaco no seu galho_ (não estou para ler daqueles _quotes_ a este post que são colocados sem fundamento nenhum).


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2011 às 15:10)

Lightning disse:


> Ontem à tarde saí de casa e também reparei nisso. *E ainda nem no Inverno entrámos oficialmente.*
> 
> Comentei isso com amigos meus também. Mas não vou estar aqui a afirmar mais nada, pois já sei que _é melhor ficar cada macaco no seu galho_ (não estou pata ler daqueles _quotes_ a este post que são colocados sem fundamento nenhum).



Apenas fiz quote para corrigir a única coisa factualmente errada. O Inverno sempre começou oficialmente em Dezembro... Geralmente no dia 21.

Quanto ao resto não comentarei.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2011 às 15:12)

vitamos disse:


> Apenas fiz quote para corrigir a única coisa factualmente errada. O Inverno sempre começou oficialmente em Dezembro... Geralmente no dia 21.
> 
> Quanto ao resto não comentarei.



Sim sim, nem reparei nesse erro grave da minha parte. Peço desculpa  por vezes faço confusão com as estações do ano.

Tens todo o direito a fazê-lo, e obrigado pela correcção. 

E estava também um erro ortográfico no post, mas já o corrigi.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2011 às 15:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Disso não sei... Nem reparei nesse fenomeno cá em Évora....
> Posso é dizer que a hora do Pôr-do-Sol de ontem foi ás 17:33 e aos 242º (WSW).
> Não sei se pode ter tido alguma influência com a presença de nuvens altas que tenham recebido luz solar durante mais tempo. Mas isso não sei mesmo... Só vendo



Logicamente.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jan 2011 às 15:35)

Ainda relativamente aos pássaros.. Não foram divulgadas quaisquer autopsias? É muito estranho..

Sem autopsia, tudo não passa de hipóteses. É como o tópico da neve, "sem fotos não vale nada!"


----------



## amando96 (11 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

A respeito dos peixes, sei que há uma região na Africa do sul que todos os anos morrem milhares de sardinhas por ficarem presas em água quente, a capacidade da água de reter oxigénio diminui imenso conforme aquece.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Ainda relativamente aos pássaros.. Não foram divulgadas quaisquer autopsias? É muito estranho..
> 
> Sem autopsia, tudo não passa de hipóteses. É como o tópico da neve, "sem fotos não vale nada!"



Vai ser mais uma a cair no esquecimento absoluto. Daqui a uns dias já ninguém se lembra que um dia foi dito que seriam feitas autopsias...


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jan 2011 às 01:18)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vai ser mais uma a cair no esquecimento absoluto. Daqui a uns dias já ninguém se lembra que um dia foi dito que seriam feitas autopsias...



A única coisa que sei é que em Itália os pássaros tinham o bico algo azulado..  e que nos estados unidos, no louisiana não se encontrou nada de especial nos pássaros além de apresentarem o estômago vazio, o que colocaria de parte a hipótese de envenenamento! Mas são fontes, enfim da net, não são muito credíveis.. Nada de muito oficial portanto!

Também acredito que se houvesse algo de escandaloso, fosse encoberto.. Talvez seja mesmo coincidência, quem sabe, coisas amplificadas pelos mídia.. Também com tantas entidades ligadas à defesa do ambiente por todo o mundo, se fosse descoberto algo de escandaloso na morte dos pássaros e dos peixes já se saberia alguma coisa!


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2011 às 01:31)

No caso de Arkansas, as análises preliminares já tinham sido reveladas a semana passada, ficaram de fazer outros testes que requeriam mais tempo. Mas ninguém sabe mesmo ao certo o que pode ter causado a morte de tanta ave, apenas palpites



> Trauma as a result of thunder and lightning is being blamed for the death of thousands of blackbirds who rained down out of the Arkansas sky on New Year's Eve.
> 
> "There were multiple thunderstorms that night and for several days that week," said Dr. George Badley, state veterinarian for the Arkansas Livestock and Poultry Commission. "Red-winged blackbirds fly in large groups and if they got pulled into a thunderstorm, likely lightning struck them. That would be my best guess."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2011 às 15:22)

*Pássaros beberam (literalmente) até cair*



> Pelo menos um dos misteriosos casos de pássaros mortos está resolvido: o problema das dezenas de estorninhos que apareceram mortos na Roménia, no passado sábado, foi, aparentemente, álcool a mais
> 
> Os habitantes de Constanta, no Este da Roménia, apressaram-se a alertar as autoridades para as dezenas de pássaros mortos, julgando que as aves tinham subumbido à gripe. No entanto, os responsáveis veterinários avançam que as análises mostraram que os bichos tinham consumido álcool a mais: os desafortunados estorninhos terão comido demasiado bagaço (o que fica depois de esmagadas as uvas no processo de produção do vinho).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Pássaros beberam (literalmente) até cair*



Sem duvida uma das melhores mortes para um passaro!!! 

Isto há com cada uma...


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2011 às 18:35)

Mais um caso...

*Mais 300 pássaros caem do céu no Alabama*



> Mais de 300 pássaros foram encontrados mortos junto a uma estrada do Alabama, EUA, naquele que é o mais recente caso de morte misteriosa de animais.
> 
> Nos EUA, o Texas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Califórnia e Arkansas foram palco de incidentes similares, enquanto no Maryland, Florida e Chicago as mortes misteriosas envolveram milhões de peixes.
> 
> ...



in: CM


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2011 às 10:57)

É um fenómeno semelhante ao dos golfinhos e baleias que dão à costa, ou à morte das abelhas.

Suícidio colectivo?
Mesmo que só agora seja medietizado, não deixa de ser preocupante.
Estes animais não deveriam estar a morrer em massa. 
Por toda a parte espécies morrem a um ritmo acelerado.

Se calhar é por causa da crise ambiental (destruição de ecosistemas, poluição, radiações, mudanças climáticas)

Ou então preságio do fim do euro.


----------



## Phennix (24 Jan 2011 às 11:24)

O que eu acho engraçado é que a maioria morreu em estradas e locais "estratégicos", onde muitas pessoas veriam ou causariam pânico, como aqueles que morreram perto de um parquinho de crianças... 

Ninguém achou um monte de pássaros mortos num descampado, num milharal, num campo qualquer, sei lá, em algum lugar onde não tivesse muita gente.

Pra mim, alguém fez alguma besteira muito grande lá nos EUA e pra encobrir, começaram a matar os bichos ao redor do mundo. Desse jeito as pessoas pensariam, "ó, está acontecendo fatos muito estranhos no mundo todo", ao invés de "ó, porque SÓ morreram pássaros (e peixes) lá nos EUA".

E essa demora na autópsia só aumenta minha certeza disso.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 09:33)

Vince disse:


> Depois entra aqui outro fenómeno, este social, totalmente previsível.
> Quando tudo isto começou eu numa conversa com algumas pessoas referi que iriam começar a aparecer casos destes em todo o mundo nos próximos dias ou  semanas. E assim foi.
> 
> É sempre assim, tem a ver com a enorme mediatização e da sociedade cada vez mais global e conectada em que vivemos. Eventos que sucedem com relativa regularidade em algum local do mundo passam a maioria das vezes despercebidos fora de determinada local, região ou país. Mas quando sucede algo um pouco mais estranho que seja fortemente mediatizado, sobretudo nos EUA ou alguns países da Europa, etc, todos os outros eventos similares dispersos e isolados pelo mundo sofrem de um efeito mediático por arrasto e são  relacionados com o evento original mesmo que não exista qualquer relação entre eles.
> ...





Em Portugal nos últimos dias temos tido oportunidade de presenciar este fenómeno mediático acima citado, em toda a sua força, com as notícias das mortes de pessoas sozinhas em casa a sucederem-se diariamente na comunicação social. Mas como neste caso, as causas são (infelizmente) bem conhecidas, não ocorre o outro habitual fenómeno dos mistérios ou especulações.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2011 às 12:52)

Vince disse:


> Em Portugal nos últimos dias temos tido oportunidade de presenciar este fenómeno mediático acima citado, em toda a sua força, com as notícias das mortes de pessoas sozinhas em casa a sucederem-se diariamente na comunicação social. Mas como neste caso, as causas são (infelizmente) bem conhecidas, não ocorre o outro habitual fenómeno dos mistérios ou especulações.



Tás inspirado Vince... Grande comparação!


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 12:55)

Agreste disse:


> Tás inspirado Vince... Grande comparação!



Qual é o problema ?


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

Pareceu-me falta de sensibilidade colocar no mesmo lugar as mortes de animais com as mortes dos idosos.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 13:15)

Eu não estou a colocar no mesmo lugar ou a comparar animais e idosos, nem estou a falar deles, estou a falar do mecanismo de certos fenómenos mediáticos, nada mais. Pode ser a morte de uma pessoa, pode ser um fenómeno natural, pode ser um fenómeno atmosférico, etc, o mecanismo é muitas vezes idêntico independentemente do que acontece. Todos os anos morrem muitas pessoas por morte súbita, e algumas acabam por só ser descobertas algum tempo depois por estarem sozinhas/isoladas, etc. Mas havendo um evento mais chocante/excepcional/mediático (como sucedeu neste caso) esse evento serve como trigger da atenção dos media e das pessoas, para coisas que afinal se passam regularmente sem que antes fossem noticiadas de forma tão abrangente.


----------

